# Klein Tools Customer Service



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

I just wanted to take a minute to tell of a recent interaction with Klein's Customer Service.

A couple weeks back, my second ET 200 went bad in about a year. I was pissed, being that it failed on a 277/480V circuit with other people around.

I sent Klein an email voicing my displeasure with this product and informed them that because of this incident, I will not be purchasing any more Klein tools. They promptly sent an email back stating that a "Project Manager" will be getting back to me...and he did.

He asked me some questions, defended his product, but seemed genuinely concerned about the issues I have had. He assure me that many changes have been made to the ET 200 and the "new" version should last me for years, even while "taking some abuse". 

He sent out a new ET 200 even though I had thrown the bad one in the garbage as soon as the 277V shorted out to ground. He also sent me out a extra something for my trouble. Overall, it seemed like this guy really cared about an electrician's honest opinion on Klein's tools and reputation.

I have seen quite a bit of Klein bashing, but, other than the initial boom, was a very positive experience.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Meanwhile I still have the same Fluke T5 I've had for about 7 years now.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

erics37 said:


> Meanwhile I still have the same Fluke T5 I've had for about 7 years now.


I understand, and I purchased a Fluke Pro T+ to replace my tester, but I know I like to read about companies that take the time to consult with their customer and work toward a resolution.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I love their service. 

Tool broke, they brought me a new one to the jobsite. 

Thanks klein again! 

I would love to get some of those new pump pliers to try out too!


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Never had a problem with their service. 
Most of their tools are still quality. There has been some slip. But over all the tools work well with in their design range. 
Even their screwdrivers seem to hold up better these days. I just don't beat them and I use the right size for the task. 
Now their 11 in 1,, I wish they sold the replacement tips at the store. I hate going to the SH for little stuff.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

I have always been a fan of Klein Tools. It's good to hear that they care, and are taking good care of their customers.

I'm not sure if it matters, but I've had my ET200 for a couple years now, I think. Still works great, and was a good replacement for my wiggy. Not sure what happened with yours, but it's also good to hear that the current model is better than the last for when mine does crap out.


----------



## spook (Oct 20, 2011)

I have also had good customer service klein. I was working in a panel pulling some wires the slab cutting guys cut when they decided not to x ray the floor and my linesmens handles fell off. I ended up slicing my hand on the edge of the panel so I emailed them. I got a call the next day from a rep that asked if I would be willing to talk to some engineers and sales staff about the issue. At the end of the call they asked for my address and sent me new linesmans, hat, red and green robbie drivers some stickers and a bottle opener. I thought that was pretty cool.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

One of the guys at my supplier has been pushing the Klein meters on me, assuring me he's heard they're as good as Fluke.

Hahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

I bought a Klein ET200 as soon as they came out to replace my old Wiggy style tester. It seemed flimsy and nowhere near the quality of a Fluke T+ Pro. I quickly ditched it into the spare tool pile and have only used it a handful of times over the past few years. Hearing that you had several failures with this meter vindicates my decision not to use it as my regular tester. I'm curious what the new and improved ET200 will be like.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

mikeh32 said:


> I love their service.
> 
> Tool broke, they brought me a new one to the jobsite.
> 
> ...


The German manufactured NWS Quattro.









The "Klein" Quick-Adjust


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

Oh, I know all about them. 

Funny inside joke about them


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

Deep Cover said:


> He also sent me out a extra something for my trouble.


Let us know if the something extra is anything good, or some sort of a new item that you will be testing. Since the original unit they are replacing is a Low cost $35 tester, I'm guessing they are sending you some sort of $10 trinket. But, it would be nice if it was some kind of new toy.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

Voltage Hazard said:


> Let us know if the something extra is anything good, or some sort of a new item that you will be testing. Since the original unit they are replacing is a Low cost $35 tester, I'm guessing they are sending you some sort of $10 trinket. But, it would be nice if it was some kind of new toy.


He already told me it was a CL 1200 clamp meter.


----------



## mikestew (Apr 18, 2011)

Deep Cover said:


> He already told me it was a CL 1200 clamp meter.


 Id have asked them if instead they could throw in a t5-1000, :thumbup: but hey,free chit is free chit.


----------



## jontar (Oct 11, 2009)

i'm, so badly wanting a pair of the new Klein d504-12B cobras, and I have several Klein electrical testers and meters and while they are not flukes, they aren;t priced in the fluke range, 

My t5-1000, was lost so I bought a new one cheapest was on amazon, about $135.00, my fluke 87v was 500.00 now you can see them for around 385.00 on amazon, Kleins top of the line DVM 2200 is around $150.00, I think you get the idea. 

You get what you pay for, no different then, cars, houses, women etc.


----------



## Wireless (Jan 22, 2007)

Whatever you do stay away from their tapes! I had at least 3 break on me already. If a tape breaks, it had to have happened pretty quick because they don't usually stick around that long!


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

I still really like my Klien tools and have yet to have a problem with them replacing broken stuff.....but its good to hear that they put a little extra effort into remedying the situation. 

Even after hearing that they are doing their best to make sure you are happy with their tester I still wont buy one.....I'm hardcore Fluke all the way when it comes to meters.....ever since I had a 750 volt rated greenlee meter experience a melt down while I was testing a 600 volt circuit. 347v to ground and it melted. Not cool:no: I went with Fluke then and have stuck with them since.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Rollie73 said:


> I still really like my Klien tools and have yet to have a problem with them replacing broken stuff.....but its good to hear that they put a little extra effort into remedying the situation.
> 
> Even after hearing that they are doing their best to make sure you are happy with their tester I still wont buy one.....I'm hardcore Fluke all the way when it comes to meters.....ever since I had a 750 volt rated greenlee meter experience a melt down while I was testing a 600 volt circuit. 347v to ground and it melted. Not cool:no: I went with Fluke then and have stuck with them since.


That's scary.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

when it comes to meters, fluke is not only great, but it is an industry standard.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Rollie73 said:


> ...Ever since I had a 750 volt rated greenlee meter experience a melt down while I was testing a 600 volt circuit. 347v to ground and it melted. Not cool....


 Yeah, the hell with that. That whole business about "Donnie's Accident"--the sparky who got involved in an arc flash--was caused by a meter that flashed over internally. That'd be enough to make me swear off Greenlee forever.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

Big John said:


> Yeah, the hell with that. That whole business about "Donnie's Accident"--the sparky who got involved in an arc flash--was caused by a meter that flashed over internally. That'd be enough to make me swear off Greenlee forever.


All meter companies can have issues with meters shorting internally, even Fluke. Fluke has had recalls because some of their meters had internal shorts. Here is a description direct from the Fluke recall page.

http://www.fluke.com/fluke/usen/support/safety/33X-Recall.htm

"Through quality assurance tests, we have discovered a potential short circuit connection on the circuit board. This may lead to inaccurate voltage readings including a low or no voltage reading on a circuit energized with a hazardous voltage. This finding could create a hazardous situation if the user were to contact live voltage based on an erroneous instrument reading."


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

Other recall statements from other Fluke products. No meter is perfect...........

37X Clamp Meter Recall
Description of the problem
The printed circuit assembly may not be properly fastened to the test lead input jack. This may result in inaccurate voltage readings, including a low or no voltage reading on a circuit energized with a hazardous voltage, presenting a shock, electrocution or thermal burn hazard.

1AC Recall
Description of the problem
The testers can fail to give an indication of live voltage, resulting in the operator falsely believing the electrical power is off, posing a risk of serious injury or death from electrical shock or thermal burns.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Do you work for Greenlee? 

I'm full well aware that no meter is perfect. That said, when a meter melts down in someone's hands, I'm sure it makes a pretty indelible impression. And regardless of problems Fluke may have had, the point stands that he wasn't using a Fluke.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

Big John said:


> Do you work for Greenlee?
> 
> I'm full well aware that no meter is perfect. That said, when a meter melts down in someone's hands, I'm sure it makes a pretty indelible impression. And regardless of problems Fluke may have had, the point stands that he wasn't using a Fluke.


No, I don't work for Greenlee. And, I honestly admit that I would rather own a Fluke meter than a Greenlee. As a matter of fact, I own several Fluke meters, and no Greenlee meters. I'm just saying that this Greenlee probably melted because some sort of an internal failure. And that even Fluke meters can have issues that cause internal failures, or even internal shorts. It was not a Fluke that melted for this guy, but it could have been.

Given the choice, I would (and have) pick Fluke over Greenlee any day. But, that doesn't mean a Fluke meter can't fail, just like any other companies meter.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Big John said:


> Yeah, the hell with that. That whole business about "Donnie's Accident"--the sparky who got involved in an arc flash--was caused by a meter that flashed over internally. That'd be enough to make me swear off Greenlee forever.


 
soooo...it was no fluke.......who do you think's behind it? Big Oil? _Little China?? :shifty:_


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Voltage Hazard said:


> No, I don't work for Greenlee. And, I honestly admit that I would rather own a Fluke meter than a Greenlee. As a matter of fact, I own several Fluke meters, and no Greenlee meters. I'm just saying that this Greenlee probably melted because some sort of an internal failure. And that even Fluke meters can have issues that cause internal failures, or even internal shorts. It was not a Fluke that melted for this guy, but it could have been.
> 
> Given the choice, I would (and have) pick Fluke over Greenlee any day. But, that doesn't mean a Fluke meter can't fail, just like any other companies meter.


 
I agree completely......my Fluke *could *melted that day but it didn't and I know for sure that there was some sort of internal error with it , the owner sent it back to Greenlee and they felt the same way and replaced it for him.....he now has a brand new greenlee meter....never used....for sale. He bought a Fluke 87v the same day I did. 

I have to tell you though......when that meter popped and started smoking and the display melted......we damn crapped in our pants:laughing: and Greenlee wouldn't pay for new skivies.:no:


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

Update.....


My wife called me at 6:45 AM to tell me FedEx just dropped the meters at my door.

One of the first thing I did was try to attach the alligator clips to the test leads. I tried and tried, but couldn't get the positive clip to thread on. Upon further inspection, I noticed that the inside of the clip was not threaded.

LMAO! We'll see what he says about this quality control problem.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Go, Klein, go! 

Not even if it was free.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

Big John said:


> Go, Klein, go!
> 
> Not even if it was free.


It WAS! LOL...


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Deep Cover said:


> Update.....
> 
> 
> My wife called me at 6:45 AM to tell me FedEx just dropped the meters at my door.
> ...


LOL! I almost bought a pack of those leads today for $14. Thank God I didn't, typical Klein junk.


----------



## LowZ (Nov 30, 2012)

Deep Cover said:


> Update.....
> 
> My wife called me at 6:45 AM to tell me FedEx just dropped the meters at my door.
> 
> ...


That sucks about the missing threads on the clips but seriously, who cares about the leads or clips that come with the meter. Any electrician worth his weight tosses those out and gets high quality silicone leads with better clips and probes. What about the replacement meters they sent? What's the skinny on those?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

LowZ said:


> ...Who cares about the leads or clips that come with the meter....?


 Making a test lead the works is a heck of a lot simpler than making a meter that works. If they can't accomplish the first one, I don't got a heck of a lot of faith in the second.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

LowZ said:


> That sucks about the missing threads on the clips but seriously, who cares about the leads or clips that come with the meter. Any electrician worth his weight tosses those out and gets high quality silicone leads with better clips and probes. What about the replacement meters they sent? What's the skinny on those?


The fact is that I didn't buy the meter so purchasing a set of leads really isn't that big of a deal, but if I spent over $100 on a meter, and it came with leads, I would expect them to work just fine.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

****ty leads = ****ty meter.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> ****ty leads = ****ty meter.


NOT!!!!

I own several Fluke meters that are very nice, but the leads suck. In that case, bad leads did not equal bad meters. If you worked for a crappy company, does that mean you do crappy work?

I'm not defending Klein for having a defective test lead. But, I am defending that one error doesn't mean everything is crap. I'll defend any other company in the same way. If this thread was about Ideal, or Amprobe, or Extech, I'd be saying the same thing to this comment.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Fluke doesn't make a bad lead. Even their basic PVC leads put other companies stuff to shame.


----------

